# Personal Avatars can now be uploaded!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The personal Avatar uploading feature is now available. 

An Avatar is a picture which is displayed under your username, such as the photo which is displayed under my name. 

Your Avatar can be almost anything you want (within reason... We are a family board) The size of the Avatar should be no bigger then 70 x 70 pixels and no larger that 20 KBytes. Sorry no animated gifs. We reserve the right to change or delete any avatar. 

You can upload an avatar from your computer or from another web site and they will be stored here on our server. 

To access this feature, click on the "User CP" button above this message and go into your personal profile to upload or change your avatar.

Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Nice change, just curious, but why was this feature disabled so long?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Basically, our ISP was causing problems in our uploading capabilities. It's fixed now. You can also attach picture files to messages.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

awesome! Is there any limit on pic files size? If not I could see that as a huge problem... Perhaps you should limit that to registered members?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The max the an attached file can be is 102400bytes. Only files with the following extensions can be uploaded- gif jpg png txt zip bmp jpeg and unregistered users donot have the ability to post attachments.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Please remember everyone that the avatars are supposed to be 70X70. We have alloted 100X100 in case the avatar is not perfectly square. Do not upload full 100 X 100 proportioned avatars especially if they can be resized down to 70 X 70.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

let's see if i did this right....


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Looks good jrjcd!

A fellow Texan. Howdy!


----------

